# Ragnarok Online (1) Old School



## Snupe (12. Mai 2013)

*Lange Zeit nach dem heiligen Krieg zwischen den Göttern, den Menschen und den Dämonen...

Da der gefährliche Krieg bei allen Beteiligten ernsthafte Schäden hinterlassen hatte, trat die Menschheit in eine lange Periode der Waffenruhe mit den Göttern und den Dämonen ein.

Scheinbarer Frieden erfüllte die Welt für Tausende von Jahren...*

"Ragnarok Online" ist ein MMORPG (Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game), basierend auf den beliebten Mangas von Lee Myung-Jin. Das zeigt sich auch sofort an der Grafik des Spiels. Während die Umgebung wie gewohnt in 3D dargestellt ist, sind die Charaktere in 2D, um den animierten Manga Charakter des Spiels, der die Serie ausmacht beizubehalten. Durch diese Aufmachung ist "Ragnarok Online" einzigartig in seinem Genre.


*Pilot Chapter *


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_o6XHKP8Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







*Episode #001*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9peSZcPa-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*New!! Episode !! #029!!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_Y2tonX4f8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*

*Episode #001 Training Ground*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9peSZcPa-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*

*Episode #002 Dieb Quest*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rdje3ajWxdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*

*Episode #003*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9X_74_LpFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*

*Episode #004*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6_NZOzROng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/CENTER]


----------



## Snupe (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*

*Episode #005*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HZ1Yzkpvi6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*

*New!! Episode !! #006!!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZgQcWOAmos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*

*Episode #007*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBiPL_4hbdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*

*Episode #009 Gogo Assassin*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FalqVKNS4Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (5. August 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9KkYPGspTe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (8. August 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcMNuiobDRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (11. August 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJjNw4Z8sDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (12. August 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6qXVRW5DVwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (16. August 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-PclUXz3xE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (19. August 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*

KVM Action ist angesagt. -





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zaQu_qrNQY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (22. August 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLWrZB7TYNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (25. August 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XhPBEwCG1O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (29. August 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOXo-Pnb_fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (1. September 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3L5XTMLDPMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (2. September 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hsEeWpP-ar0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (9. September 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWkJ3-7h7RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (16. September 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjT0CwG8lfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (18. September 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDveFtvceOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (22. September 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2pmY88KSLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (26. September 2013)

*AW: Let's Play Ragnarok Online (1) Old School*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zMDpWbQa-94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


]


----------



## Snupe (1. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtNCsN03MA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (4. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_Y2tonX4f8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

